# Lower extremity angiography coding



## prabha (Feb 23, 2018)

If during stenting of femoral artery, aortogram with bilateral lower extremity runoff is performed(with complete evaluation), 
can we code 75630-59 along with 37226?


----------



## Anitha Lingala (Feb 23, 2018)

Yes, provided you have the documentation to support medical necessity.  The diagnostic study if performed for the evaluation of the medical condition for example leg pain with underlying PVD and then the decision if was made after the study, that there was an extensive disease, we can code.

Anitha Lingala, CPC, CCS, CPMA


----------

